# Smart TV advice required



## c1973 (Sep 26, 2015)

I'm moving house and I'm looking to upgrade from our trusty Panasonic to a Smart TV as a wee moving in present, but unsure what I should plump for. 

Im willing to spend up to, or around, the Â£1K Mark but for that money I will be looking to invest in a soundbar as well, as I'll be getting rid off my surround sound system. 

I'm looking at Panasonic, Samsung and Sony. LG is a non starter as I've had problems with their merchandise previously. 

Around the 50" mark would be preferable, but I'll go a couple of inches either way.

Ideally I'd like the telly and soundbar to be integrated (wireless?), but it's not a must.

Unsure about the whole UHD/4K thing, would perhaps go Sony if I went down that route?  If I got UHD/4K it would need to be a 2015 model (compatibility issues with future SKY sports content according to what I've read?)

I would want an OLED as opposed to an LED telly assuming it is better. 

All I'll be looking to do is watch my SKY, play DVDs/Blu Ray and access Netflix and You Tube (so a good sound for music as well as movies is a must),   Amazon Prime would be a bonus but not a necessity, oh and perhaps view the odd USA only series from a usb thingy as well. 

I think I'm leaning toward Sony, but in the shop Samsung seem to have a better quality pic (yes, I know the signal is quite possibly boosted). I like my Panasonic, but nothing is jumping out at me.


Any pointers or advice would be greatly appreciated as it's a bit of a tech maze for me (even after reading up and doing my homework).

Edit: Being able to fire my iTunes through it would be a bonus. 


Thanks.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 26, 2015)

c1973 said:



			I'm moving house and I'm looking to upgrade from our trusty Panasonic to a Smart TV as a wee moving in present, but unsure what I should plump for. 

Im willing to spend up to, or around, the Â£1K Mark but for that money I will be looking to invest in a soundbar as well, as I'll be getting rid off my surround sound system. 

I'm looking at Panasonic, Samsung and Sony. LG is a non starter as I've had problems with their merchandise previously. 

Around the 50" mark would be preferable, but I'll go a couple of inches either way.

Ideally I'd like the telly and soundbar to be integrated (wireless?), but it's not a must.

Unsure about the whole UHD/4K thing, would perhaps go Sony if I went down that route?  If I got UHD/4K it would need to be a 2015 model (compatibility issues with future SKY sports content according to what I've read?)

I would want an OLED as opposed to an LED telly assuming it is better. 

All I'll be looking to do is watch my SKY, play DVDs/Blu Ray and access Netflix and You Tube (so a good sound for music as well as movies is a must),   Amazon Prime would be a bonus but not a necessity, oh and perhaps view the odd USA only series from a usb thingy as well. 

I think I'm leaning toward Sony, but in the shop Samsung seem to have a better quality pic (yes, I know the signal is quite possibly boosted). I like my Panasonic, but nothing is jumping out at me.


Any pointers or advice would be greatly appreciated as it's a bit of a tech maze for me (even after reading up and doing my homework).

Edit: Being able to fire my iTunes through it would be a bonus. 


Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

I  bought a 55 inch Panasonic and I'm not impressed with the sound also i can't get ITV player on it , my mate bought a Sony which cost less , and its better all round.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 26, 2015)

Got a Sony, and have had Sony flatscreens in the past. I wouldn't switch to another brand unless there was a decent USP that Sony doesn't have.


----------



## c1973 (Sep 26, 2015)

Not looking good for Panasonic then.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 26, 2015)

We have a Sony smart TV.  Love the screen mirroring function to pair up my Microsoft surface.  Slick and super handy.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 26, 2015)

Sorry to thread jack but what was the LG issue? Mrs BiM and I are considering a new TV and have been extremely impressed with their picture quality; they have been in hotels we've used and it has been nothing less than stunning.  If there are issues we'd knock them off the list but on what we've seen they are head and shoulders above anything else.


----------



## c1973 (Sep 26, 2015)

Is it one of those 4K/UHD numbers Gary? 

If so, is it worth the extra outlay for the limited programmes available?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 26, 2015)

To add something useful to the thread from your point of view, have you looked at a Q-TV2 sound bar? Discreet and sounds very good, bolts to the back of the tv and all you see are speakers at either side.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 26, 2015)

Got one of these about 2 months ago http://m.richersounds.com/#!/product/PANA-TX50CX680B

Great TV with superb functionality. Viera panels are one of, if not, the best IMO.
Onkyo amp does 4k upscaling and the picture is unreal. Like looking out of a window.

Not a bad deal either as we paid Â£899 and still thought it was a great deal.


----------



## c1973 (Sep 26, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Sorry to thread jack but what was the LG issue? Mrs BiM and I are considering a new TV and have been extremely impressed with their picture quality; they have been in hotels we've used and it has been nothing less than stunning.  If there are issues we'd knock them off the list but on what we've seen they are head and shoulders above anything else.
		
Click to expand...


All the LG ones I've looked at recently had stunning picture quality. 


It was an issue from a good few years back, first off I lost the sound intermittently......new part fitted.......lost sound intermittently...........new part fitted......lost sound completely!

They eventually replaced the TV. 

Then I got problems with the picture, a green line across the screen ( blue I could have lived with.....but green!!  ). They replaced that after a few attempts at sorting it...........then I lost the sound again! 

I refused a replacement and bought a Samsung (great picture, not to clever sound wise, but acceptable). 

Maybe I was unlucky, but it put me off them for life.


----------



## c1973 (Sep 26, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			To add something useful to the thread from your point of view, have you looked at a Q-TV2 sound bar? Discreet and sounds very good, bolts to the back of the tv and all you see are speakers at either side.
		
Click to expand...

I've not really done my homework on soundbars yet. I'll have a look though. Thanks.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 26, 2015)

Going to keep an eye on this thread have my eye on a Samsung any expirience a anyone?


----------



## c1973 (Sep 26, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			Got one of these about 2 months ago http://m.richersounds.com/#!/product/PANA-TX50CX680B

Great TV with superb functionality. Viera panels are one of, if not, the best IMO.
Onkyo amp does 4k upscaling and the picture is unreal. Like looking out of a window.

Not a bad deal either as we paid Â£899 and still thought it was a great deal.
		
Click to expand...

Had a look at Viera, my mum has Viera (not 4K though) and it is a nice picture. 
Better than Bravia?


----------



## c1973 (Sep 26, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			Going to keep an eye on this thread have my eye on a Samsung any expirience a anyone?
		
Click to expand...

I've had 2, never a problem and very good picture. Was not blown away by the sound, but I had a home cinema (5:1) so it was never an issue.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 26, 2015)

No my one isn't a 4k one.  I have no idea if anything even works with 4k yet.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 26, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Had a look at Viera, my mum has Viera (not 4K though) and it is a nice picture. 
Better than Bravia?
		
Click to expand...

In my opinion the Viera panels are better thsn Sony's. Glasgow Richer Sounds put the Pana next to a Sony and Samsung with the same upscaled source and the Viera won hands down.
Sound is sn unknown as I use an AV system.


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 26, 2015)

Have a look at this
Samsung
SAMSUNG UE55JU6800 55 inch 4K Ultra HD Nano Crystal Smart TV Freeview HD with free 6 year guarantee dropped to *Â£999.00* from Richer Sounds


----------



## c1973 (Sep 26, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			In my opinion the Viera panels are better thsn Sony's. Glasgow Richer Sounds put the Pana next to a Sony and Samsung with the same upscaled source and the Viera won hands down.
Sound is sn unknown as I use an AV system.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Greig.

I might nip up to Glasgow and have a look see. Never thought about Richer Sounds. Probably best if I see them side by side. 

Cheers for that.


----------



## AMcC (Sep 26, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Thanks Greig.

I might nip up to Glasgow and have a look see. Never thought about Richer Sounds. Probably best if I see them side by side. 

Cheers for that.
		
Click to expand...

Always worth looking in John Lewis as well. They are competitive 
and you get a 5 year warranty with it as well. We got a good deal on our Sony recently


----------



## c1973 (Sep 26, 2015)

Robster59 said:



			Have a look at this
Samsung
SAMSUNG UE55JU6800 55 inch 4K Ultra HD Nano Crystal Smart TV Freeview HD with free 6 year guarantee dropped to *Â£999.00* from Richer Sounds

Click to expand...

55" might be a touch to large. Thanks though.


----------



## c1973 (Sep 26, 2015)

AMcC said:



			Always worth looking in John Lewis as well. They are competitive 
and you get a 5 year warranty with it as well. We got a good deal on our Sony recently
		
Click to expand...

I try to keep the missus out of John Lewis........If we go there I'll most likely get no telly and  end up with a Denby tea set!!


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 26, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Thanks Greig.

I might nip up to Glasgow and have a look see. Never thought about Richer Sounds. Probably best if I see them side by side. 

Cheers for that.
		
Click to expand...

No worries, they are a helpful bunch. 5 year warranty as well with them.
Great selection of soundbars and soundbases as well. Fancy a Cambridge Minx system for the spare room.


----------



## c1973 (Sep 26, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			No worries, they are a helpful bunch. 5 year warranty as well with them.
Great selection of soundbars and soundbases as well. Fancy a Cambridge Minx system for the spare room.
		
Click to expand...

Anything that lets me listen to some proper old skool on You Tube now and again will do me......if it could deal with my old white labels even better. 


Just spoke to the ceo, we'll be making a trip to Glasgow very soon. 

What soundbar would you recommend?  Not looking for top off the range (might upgrade later though), but I'd like something half decent. Something that can throw out a bit off bass as well as a Hollywood blockbuster without costing as much as the telly.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 26, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Anything that lets me listen to some proper old skool on You Tube now and again will do me......if it could deal with my old white labels even better. 


Just spoke to the ceo, we'll be making a trip to Glasgow very soon. 

What soundbar would you recommend?  Not looking for top off the range (might upgrade later though), but I'd like something half decent. Something that can throw out a bit off bass as well as a Hollywood blockbuster without costing as much as the telly.
		
Click to expand...

You wont go wrong with a Yamaha IMO. The in laws got this one earlier in the year http://m.richersounds.com/#!/product/YAMA-YAS203-BLK and itsphenominal for its size. Bar itself is wall mounted just under the TV with the sub tucked away next to the AV unit below.

Roth do a good unit as do Orbitsound http://m.richersounds.com/#!/product/ORBI-M9-LX, small but very powerful.


----------



## c1973 (Sep 26, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			You wont go wrong with a Yamaha IMO. The in laws got this one earlier in the year http://m.richersounds.com/#!/product/YAMA-YAS203-BLK and itsphenominal for its size. Bar itself is wall mounted just under the TV with the sub tucked away next to the AV unit below.

Roth do a good unit as do Orbitsound http://m.richersounds.com/#!/product/ORBI-M9-LX, small but very powerful.
		
Click to expand...

I like the look of the Yamaha. Thanks again. :thup:



SR was still better though.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 26, 2015)

c1973 said:



			55" might be a touch to large. Thanks though. 

Click to expand...

Remember they're measured diagonally , mine is classed as a 55 inch but it measures 48 x 28 inches.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Sep 27, 2015)

The two obsessions I don't get are TVs and cars!

I do like a bit of techhy talk though 

My parents have a whopping Sony thing and it seems to fit all their needs. As brands go I've always gone the Samsung route as they make good display units... Not necessarily great TVs but great for multi purpose route.

One thing is everyone I know who was a smart TV has a HDD drive hooked up to it somehow and has a sound bar.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 27, 2015)

I've recently purchased a new 4K telly (Sony 49") together with a soundbar (Sony) and a matching 4K Blu-ray player.
Went over to a soundbar because the wife was getting fed up with the dust gathering properties of our surround sound system.
Very limited 4K material around at the moment, but what I have seen (via YouTube) has been absolutely fantastic. Blown away by the picture quality.
Sound quality from the soundbar is okay, nowhere near as good as my surround sound system, but perfectly adequate for our small(ish) living room.
Thing is, it all looks a lot neater with nowhere near the trailing wires we had before.
The TV I purchased was this one.. (and yes, I paid the higher price! )
http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/tv-and...smart-ultra-hd-4k-49-led-tv-10124057-pdt.html
Soundbar was this one....
http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/tv-and...und-bar-10124540-pdt.html?intcmpid=display~RR

With the TV now being reduced to Â£799.00 you could just about get both for around your budget.
As I say, picture quality from the TV is spot on, standard broadcasts are good, HD is fantastic.
The only problem with the TV is that the built in EPG is useless, not able to "marker" a programme for later viewing, but I watch most of my TV via a seperate Humax FreeSat box, which does have a fantastic EPG.
Very pleased with my purchase despite this little niggle, it looks smart (with it's very thin bezel) and integrates with the soundbar and player beautifully.


----------



## c1973 (Sep 27, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			Remember they're measured diagonally , mine is classed as a 55 inch but it measures 48 x 28 inches.
		
Click to expand...

I've been told 55" will be fine now........And she told me size wasn't important!


----------



## c1973 (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks for the advice folks. :thup:

@Smiffy That's one of the set ups I was looking at yesterday. Very nice. 

The lack of 4K material is a consideration, but I'd assume that more will eventually be available as it's sure to become the standard. 
Smooth integration with the soundbar will be a factor too. 

Plenty for me to ponder.


----------



## Phil2511 (Sep 27, 2015)

Very very little you can use 4K TV's full potential for yet, 

As for brands, I like my father before me, was always a Panasonic owner, even had a Hoover and Microwave by them at one point lol

But when looking for LED I found the LG (Who are or were owned by Sony) very hard to go passed, I've had it 4 years this Xmas, 3D never gets used, Smart bit never gets used either, though it's on pretty much 16-18hrs a day every day with kids around, for sound I have a Denon AV receiver and Boston Acoustics 5:1 speakers. 

Total cost was about Â£1400 at the time. 

Personally I'd be waiting for the curved screen 4K TV's and make sure you get one with a high PQI, PMI rating as this is the new version of the 50,100,200,400hz refresh rate, the higher the number the better fast moving action movies or sports will appear. 

An AV receiver means you can go for lower requirements on the TV, such as only needing 1-2 HDMI inputs as opposed to 4 or more as everything connects to the AV receiver. Which Denon actually have an iPhone app, so basically an extra remote. 

Try AV Forum to get more technical advice maybe. But these days you don't need to spend megabucks on getting good quality value for money stuff.


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 27, 2015)

Still remain unconvinced by my Panasonic... Perfectly good for documentary stuff and sports but despite playing with settings still poor for movies/drama... Other downside, of the Panasonic, is that it doesn't support itvplayer which, for me, would be useful... And, yes I should have done my research better...


----------



## c1973 (Sep 27, 2015)

Phil2511 said:



			Very very little you can use 4K TV's full potential for yet, 

As for brands, I like my father before me, was always a Panasonic owner, even had a Hoover and Microwave by them at one point lol

But when looking for LED I found the LG (Who are or were owned by Sony) very hard to go passed, I've had it 4 years this Xmas, 3D never gets used, Smart bit never gets used either, though it's on pretty much 16-18hrs a day every day with kids around, for sound I have a Denon AV receiver and Boston Acoustics 5:1 speakers. 

Total cost was about Â£1400 at the time. 

Personally I'd be waiting for the curved screen 4K TV's and make sure you get one with a high PQI, PMI rating as this is the new version of the 50,100,200,400hz refresh rate, the higher the number the better fast moving action movies or sports will appear. 

An AV receiver means you can go for lower requirements on the TV, such as only needing 1-2 HDMI inputs as opposed to 4 or more as everything connects to the AV receiver. Which Denon actually have an iPhone app, so basically an extra remote. 

Try AV Forum to get more technical advice maybe. But these days you don't need to spend megabucks on getting good quality value for money stuff.
		
Click to expand...


Cheers Phil. All advice appreciated. :thup:

I just can't see myself going back to LG, Even though (as mentioned) the pic quality on the ones I've looked at was nothing short of stunning, best in the shop (without getting the shop to tweak things to my liking) by quite a bit. 

Always been a big fan of Dennon amps but I'm looking to get away from speakers dotted around the room. I'll have to compromise on sound a wee bit but a soundbar or soundbase will be the way forward on that score.

Not that sure about the curved screens. They do look good, but I think it might be a bit gimmicky..........that and the boss has said we're not getting one! 

Provided the pic quality is good I think we've decided on the Panasonic that GreiginFife highlighted. 

Just need to go up and have a look in Richer Sounds and see what bar/base to run with now.



Pretty certain the rack will be this one here. 

http://www.richersounds.com/product/tv-stands/alphason/new-ambri-1350/alph-new-ambr-1350-b


----------



## c1973 (Sep 27, 2015)

MegaSteve said:



			Still remain unconvinced by my Panasonic... Perfectly good for documentary stuff and sports but despite playing with settings still poor for movies/drama... Other downside, of the Panasonic, is that it doesn't support itvplayer which, for me, would be useful... And, yes I should have done my research better...
		
Click to expand...

Would you say that it's letting you down on sound or picture quality Steve?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 27, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Is it one of those 4K/UHD numbers Gary? 

If so, is it worth the extra outlay for the limited programmes available?
		
Click to expand...

I've heard that the 4K/UHD screens aren't so worth it if you viewing position is from a longer distance in a room (I have no idea what sort of distance that means) a good 'normal' HD screen being as good - though definitely worth it if your viewing is relatively close to the screen.  But that is just one person's view so not representative of anything other than that - but maybe worth considering.


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 27, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Would you say that it's letting you down on sound or picture quality Steve?
		
Click to expand...

I invested in a soundbar [Yamaha] as previously recommended on here... 
Think that's more or less a must with any of the flatscreens... 

Picture is fine if you are happy seeing the world in 'ektachrome' [all brightly illuminated colours, bit 'surgical']...
I prefer to watch drama in 'kodachrome' [colours/lighting a bit more true to life]...
A bit of depth in the blacks/shadows... Not all washed out...

Yes, there are 'movie' settings but even using that and playing further manually with the final values still can't quite get what I am looking for... I work with 'old fashioned' film so have a fairly pre-set idea of how I want image to look... Much preferred my previous plasma Panasonic...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 27, 2015)

c1973 said:



			I'm moving house and I'm looking to upgrade from our trusty Panasonic to a Smart TV as a wee moving in present, but unsure what I should plump for. 

Im willing to spend up to, or around, the Â£1K Mark but for that money I will be looking to invest in a soundbar as well, as I'll be getting rid off my surround sound system. 

I'm looking at Panasonic, Samsung and Sony. LG is a non starter as I've had problems with their merchandise previously. 

Around the 50" mark would be preferable, but I'll go a couple of inches either way.

Ideally I'd like the telly and soundbar to be integrated (wireless?), but it's not a must.

Unsure about the whole UHD/4K thing, would perhaps go Sony if I went down that route?  If I got UHD/4K it would need to be a 2015 model (compatibility issues with future SKY sports content according to what I've read?)

I would want an OLED as opposed to an LED telly assuming it is better. 

All I'll be looking to do is watch my SKY, play DVDs/Blu Ray and access Netflix and You Tube (so a good sound for music as well as movies is a must),   Amazon Prime would be a bonus but not a necessity, oh and perhaps view the odd USA only series from a usb thingy as well. 

I think I'm leaning toward Sony, but in the shop Samsung seem to have a better quality pic (yes, I know the signal is quite possibly boosted). I like my Panasonic, but nothing is jumping out at me.


Any pointers or advice would be greatly appreciated as it's a bit of a tech maze for me (even after reading up and doing my homework).

Edit: Being able to fire my iTunes through it would be a bonus. 


Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

I'm in same situation and looking for same advice  - so following this thread - and my thanks also for the advice that's been forthcoming as I hadn't a clue - what to do.


----------



## c1973 (Sep 27, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I've heard that the 4K/UHD screens aren't so worth it if you viewing position is from a longer distance in a room (I have no idea what sort of distance that means) a good 'normal' HD screen being as good - though definitely worth it if your viewing is relatively close to the screen.  But that is just one person's view so not representative of anything other than that - but maybe worth considering.
		
Click to expand...


I've read this myself SILH. 

I may be wrong but my take on it so far is that you get a more immersive experience (like the pictures) with a bigger screen (50"+) when viewed from an optimum distance (around 2M). 

 Kinda like the pictures where the best seats are a certain distance from the screen. I think it's to do with cutting down on peripheral vision interference.........fair chance I'm wrong though!

BUT, you still get a better than normal HD picture regardless, even if it's not the optimum one available to you.............I think.


----------



## c1973 (Sep 27, 2015)

MegaSteve said:



			I invested in a soundbar [Yamaha] as previously recommended on here... 
Think that's more or less a must with any of the flatscreens... 

Picture is fine if you are happy seeing the world in 'ektachrome' [all brightly illuminated colours, bit 'surgical']...
I prefer to watch drama in 'kodachrome' [colours/lighting a bit more true to life]...
A bit of depth in the blacks/shadows... Not all washed out...

Yes, there are 'movie' settings but even using that and playing further manually with the final values still can't quite get what I am looking for... I work with 'old fashioned' film so have a fairly pre-set idea of how I want image to look... Much preferred my previous plasma Panasonic...
		
Click to expand...

I think I know what you mean.  I'll keep that in mind when looking. I'm more worried about the kind of watery black that some tv's can have.


----------



## c1973 (Oct 4, 2015)

Well I popped into Richer Sounds today and came out a wee while later with this little set up on order.......

http://www.richersounds.com/product/tv---all/panasonic/viera-tx50cx680b/pana-tx50cx680b

http://www.richersounds.com/product/soundbars-sound-base/yamaha/srt1000/yama-srt1000-blk

http://www.richersounds.com/product/blu-ray/panasonic/dmpbd83eb/pana-dmpbd83eb


http://www.richersounds.com/product/tv-stands/alphason/new-ambri-1350/alph-new-ambr-1350-b

Once again thanks for the pointers and advice folks, much appreciated. 

Im looking forward to getting this little lot fired up. 
The Yamaha soundbase throws out one helluva sound, thought i was at the bloomin cinema!

Extremely helpfull and knowledgable staff.


EDIT:   For those who were following the advice themselves, can i just say the OLED screens for LG tellys were amazing; astonishing picture quality. 
I plumped for Panasonc over LG (in part) due to previous experience, but trust me the picture was astounding, dont let my experience put you off if you are still in the market. 




Anyone wanna buy a 2nd hand home cinema surround system??


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 4, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Well I popped into Richer Sounds today and came out a wee while later with this little set up on order.......

http://www.richersounds.com/product/tv---all/panasonic/viera-tx50cx680b/pana-tx50cx680b

http://www.richersounds.com/product/soundbars-sound-base/yamaha/srt1000/yama-srt1000-blk

http://www.richersounds.com/product/blu-ray/panasonic/dmpbd83eb/pana-dmpbd83eb


http://www.richersounds.com/product/tv-stands/alphason/new-ambri-1350/alph-new-ambr-1350-b

Once again thanks for the pointers and advice folks, much appreciated. 

Im looking forward to getting this little lot fired up. 
The Yamaha soundbase throws out one helluva sound, thought i was at the bloomin cinema!

Extremely helpfull and knowledgable staff.


EDIT:   For those who were following the advice themselves, can i just say the OLED screens for LG tellys were amazing; astonishing picture quality. 
I plumped for Panasonc over LG (in part) due to previous experience, but trust me the picture was astounding, dont let my experience put you off if you are still in the market. 




Anyone wanna buy a 2nd hand home cinema surround system?? 

Click to expand...

Very wise buys mate. Glad they got you sorted. Great bunch of guys in that store.


----------



## c1973 (Oct 4, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			Very wise buys mate. Glad they got you sorted. Great bunch of guys in that store.
		
Click to expand...


Yep,  They are indeed...............cannae make a decent cup of tea mind ye, think I'll plump for the coffee next time im in. 


Thanks for putting me on to them Greig, greatly appreciated. :thup:


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 4, 2015)

Just read this and was gonna recommend a Panasonic as son in law got one on Thursday. Buzzed a bit for first couple of days, but it is gorgeous, think he got it from argos


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 4, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Well I popped into Richer Sounds today and came out a wee while later with this little set up on order.......

http://www.richersounds.com/product/tv---all/panasonic/viera-tx50cx680b/pana-tx50cx680b

http://www.richersounds.com/product/soundbars-sound-base/yamaha/srt1000/yama-srt1000-blk

http://www.richersounds.com/product/blu-ray/panasonic/dmpbd83eb/pana-dmpbd83eb


http://www.richersounds.com/product/tv-stands/alphason/new-ambri-1350/alph-new-ambr-1350-b

Once again thanks for the pointers and advice folks, much appreciated. 

Im looking forward to getting this little lot fired up. 
The Yamaha soundbase throws out one helluva sound, thought i was at the bloomin cinema!

Extremely helpfull and knowledgable staff.


EDIT:   For those who were following the advice themselves, can i just say the OLED screens for LG tellys were amazing; astonishing picture quality. 
I plumped for Panasonc over LG (in part) due to previous experience, but trust me the picture was astounding, dont let my experience put you off if you are still in the market. 




Anyone wanna buy a 2nd hand home cinema surround system?? 

Click to expand...

Keep us posted on the sound bar results, I'm in the market for a wireless one if possible.:thup:


----------



## c1973 (Oct 7, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			Keep us posted on the sound bar results, I'm in the market for a wireless one if possible.:thup:
		
Click to expand...


Sound base is quality so far.  Very good sound, handles music as well as tv (it's not a music system but it's more than acceptable) and that's out the box without me having a chance to tweak it to my own preference, so it's all good.

The different settings for tv, movies, sport, stereo all seem very well suited to their individual tasks.......not sure about the gaming mode as I haven't had a PS for a wee while.

Not had a chance to watch a full movie yet, but did watch a few mins of Iron Man and the movie setting did not disappoint, no it won't be as good as a full on surround with speakers all around you, but does it do its job?  On first impressions, Yes, and it does it very well.

Good bass with built in sub woofers that can be controlled separately from the main volume. Very good idea imo, it will let you set it up just the way you like it. 
It has the option of connecting a seperate woofer........you will not need to, trust me.

A helluva lot of bang for your buck imo, I reckon these will be flying off the shelf. You'll listen to a demo and you will buy it I reckon. 

Easy to set up, plug it in and you're good to go. 

Recommended?   Very much so.  :thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 7, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Sound base is quality so far.  Very good sound, handles music as well as tv (it's not a music system but it's more than acceptable) and that's out the box without me having a chance to tweak it to my own preference, so it's all good.

The different settings for tv, movies, sport, stereo all seem very well suited to their individual tasks.......not sure about the gaming mode as I haven't had a PS for a wee while.

Not had a chance to watch a full movie yet, but did watch a few mins of Iron Man and the movie setting did not disappoint, no it won't be as good as a full on surround with speakers all around you, but does it do its job?  On first impressions, Yes, and it does it very well.

Good bass with built in sub woofers that can be controlled separately from the main volume. Very good idea imo, it will let you set it up just the way you like it. 
It has the option of connecting a seperate woofer........you will not need to, trust me.

A helluva lot of bang for your buck imo, I reckon these will be flying off the shelf. You'll listen to a demo and you will buy it I reckon. 

Easy to set up, plug it in and you're good to go. 

Recommended?   Very much so.  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

:cheers: I'll be paying them a visit :thup:.


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 7, 2015)

Took a wander round to RS at lunch today, just for a nosey you understand... walked out having ordered a set of Dali Ikon 6 MK2s to replace my ageing Zensor 5's.
Very pure sound, look amazing with a dark oak cabinet and gloss black front around Dali's iconic red drivers. Should get them early next week.

I need to resist the urge to visit that shop.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 8, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Sound base is quality so far.  Very good sound, handles music as well as tv (it's not a music system but it's more than acceptable) and that's out the box without me having a chance to tweak it to my own preference, so it's all good.

The different settings for tv, movies, sport, stereo all seem very well suited to their individual tasks.......not sure about the gaming mode as I haven't had a PS for a wee while.

Not had a chance to watch a full movie yet, but did watch a few mins of Iron Man and the movie setting did not disappoint, no it won't be as good as a full on surround with speakers all around you, but does it do its job?  On first impressions, Yes, and it does it very well.

Good bass with built in sub woofers that can be controlled separately from the main volume. Very good idea imo, it will let you set it up just the way you like it. 
It has the option of connecting a seperate woofer........you will not need to, trust me.

A helluva lot of bang for your buck imo, I reckon these will be flying off the shelf. You'll listen to a demo and you will buy it I reckon. 

Easy to set up, plug it in and you're good to go. 

Recommended?   Very much so.  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

As I am looking for a sound box I will most definitely have a look and listen.  I will struggle to get a new TV past the treasurer at the moment but might succeed with this as it will tidy up 'messy dangly wires' I have feeding the TV through my (not so very - but not too bad) Hi-Fi - - and that is a pretty strong selling point for me to use


----------



## c1973 (Oct 8, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			Took a wander round to RS at lunch today, just for a nosey you understand... walked out having ordered a set of Dali Ikon 6 MK2s to replace my ageing Zensor 5's.
Very pure sound, look amazing with a dark oak cabinet and gloss black front around Dali's iconic red drivers. Should get them early next week.

I need to resist the urge to visit that shop.
		
Click to expand...

Were those the ones on the left hand side as you walked in the door? Just before the two and a half grand Cyrus amp??


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 8, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Were those the ones on the left hand side as you walked in the door? Just before the two and a half grand Cyrus amp??  

Click to expand...

They had the Ikon 5s at the door. The 6s I had to order. But decided to cancel the order today...


Because I noticed they have the Opticon 6s available to order so have gone for them instead.


----------



## c1973 (Oct 8, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			They had the Ikon 5s at the door. The 6s I had to order. But decided to cancel the order today...


Because I noticed they have the Opticon 6s available to order so have gone for them instead.
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes you've just got to be good to yourself. :thup:


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 8, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Sometimes you've just got to be good to yourself. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely... and not fully disclose how much they were to the wife 

How are you getting on with your set up?


----------



## c1973 (Oct 8, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			Absolutely... and not fully disclose how much they were to the wife 

How are you getting on with your set up?
		
Click to expand...

I'm lucky, mines is cool when it comes to spending cash.......a bit too cool! 

I've only really got it on 'out the box' settings at the minute, I'll have a wee tinker over the weekend to get it just so.  It sounded good blasting out The Stooges on you tube earlier though. 

Ive not even got round to downloading the app you can use as a controller yet....or synced it with my Bluetooth.

It's exactly what I required for the living room. :thup:


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 8, 2015)

c1973 said:



			I'm lucky, mines is cool when it comes to spending cash.......a bit too cool! 

I've only really got it on 'out the box' settings at the minute, I'll have a wee tinker over the weekend to get it just so.  It sounded good blasting out The Stooges on you tube earlier though. 

Ive not even got round to downloading the app you can use as a controller yet....or synced it with my Bluetooth.

It's exactly what I required for the living room. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant, its great when you find just what you were after, especially audio kit. The Mrs would only go mad becsuse a couple of months ago I replaced the centre channel and main rear speakers with Dali Zensors and told her that was it complete, no more blah, blah... 

But the Opticons are things of real beauty, thats my saving grace, when she sees them.

Sure I csn sell on the old Zensor 5s for a few bob as well.


----------



## c1973 (Oct 9, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			Brilliant, its great when you find just what you were after, especially audio kit. The Mrs would only go mad becsuse a couple of months ago I replaced the centre channel and main rear speakers with Dali Zensors and told her that was it complete, no more blah, blah... 

But the Opticons are things of real beauty, thats my saving grace, when she sees them.

Sure I csn sell on the old Zensor 5s for a few bob as well.
		
Click to expand...

Those are some damned fine speakers, lovely looking. Must be a cracking set up you've got.

I'm sure a nice meal and a pair of shoes will keep the missus sweet.....might need to be a Michelin star restaurant and a pair of Jimmy choose mind ye......


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 9, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			Brilliant, its great when you find just what you were after, especially audio kit. The Mrs would only go mad becsuse a couple of months ago I replaced the centre channel and main rear speakers with Dali Zensors and told her that was it complete, no more blah, blah... 

But the Opticons are things of real beauty, thats my saving grace, when she sees them.

Sure I csn sell on the old Zensor 5s for a few bob as well.
		
Click to expand...

envy, envy...

I struggled to have my better half release the funds for me to buy a wee pair of Dali Zensor 1s a few years back - she just won't have large speakers in our house and doesn't see point in spending money on such stuff.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 9, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			envy, envy...

I struggled to have my better half release the funds for me to buy a wee pair of Dali Zensor 1s a few years back - she just won't have large speakers in our house and doesn't see point in spending money on such stuff.
		
Click to expand...

I bet your neighbours are please .


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 9, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			I bet your neighbours are please .
		
Click to expand...

They may be little speakers but they can make a big sound.  And so it hasn't stopped my neighbours from banging on my front door complaining that my music is loud.  I said that Beethoven intended much of the Eroica symphony to be LOUD!!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 13, 2015)

And so - my existing TV has developed a couple of pixel-failure black lines across the screen and whilst I may be able to get it fixed I think I will need a new TV.  But I don't want one much bigger than 32" (maybe 36" max).  

Yes - how yesterday - but TV does not dominate our lives and we don't want a TV to dominate any of our rooms.  I'd rather have a good 32" TV and a soundbox (taking advice on that from earlier in this  thread).  Any thoughts?

Why would I look beyond this Panasonic

http://www.richersounds.com/product/tv---all/panasonic/viera-tx32cs510b/pana-tx32cs510b

Or if we were OK to go a bit bigger and 4K HD

http://www.richersounds.com/product/tv---all/panasonic/viera-tx40cx680b/pana-tx40cx680b

Though I have yet to fully appreciate what the above has over this one - Â£150 cheaper

http://www.richersounds.com/product/tv---all/panasonic/viera-tx40cx400b/pana-tx40cx400b


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 13, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And so - my existing TV has developed a couple of pixel-failure black lines across the screen and whilst I may be able to get it fixed I think I will need a new TV.  But I don't want one much bigger than 32" (maybe 36" max).  

Yes - how yesterday - but TV does not dominate our lives and we don't want a TV to dominate any of our rooms.  I'd rather have a good 32" TV and a soundbox (taking advice on that from earlier in this  thread).  Any thoughts?

Why would I look beyond this Panasonic

http://www.richersounds.com/product/tv---all/panasonic/viera-tx32cs510b/pana-tx32cs510b

Or if we were OK to go a bit bigger and 4K HD

http://www.richersounds.com/product/tv---all/panasonic/viera-tx40cx680b/pana-tx40cx680b

Though I have yet to fully appreciate what the above has over this one - Â£150 cheaper

http://www.richersounds.com/product/tv---all/panasonic/viera-tx40cx400b/pana-tx40cx400b

Click to expand...

The more expensive one has full web browser capability and a better (quad core) processor. 
Minor details if these are not features you would use but well worth the extra cost of you would IMO.

If you are not much of a TV user then the bottom one would do you [more than] fine and the image quality will be superb. Coupled with a decent sound unit it would be a good set up for any basic user.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 13, 2015)

Damn this thread and my london office being two doors down from RS city store!! I am in the office tomorrow too!! Must resist going in!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 13, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			The more expensive one has full web browser capability and a better (quad core) processor. 
Minor details if these are not features you would use but well worth the extra cost of you would IMO.

If you are not much of a TV user then the bottom one would do you [more than] fine and the image quality will be superb. Coupled with a decent sound unit it would be a good set up for any basic user.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks *@GiF*

My wife sits in front of the TV struggling with a small tablet and wishes she had a bigger one - like an iPad.  She generally only browses when sat in front of TV so could the more expensive one with full browser capability meet her general web browsing needs?  I guess she may not be able to watch TV at same time as browsing - though maybe the TV supports both simultaneously.


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 13, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Thanks *@GiF*

My wife sits in front of the TV struggling with a small tablet and wishes she had a bigger one - like an iPad.  She generally only browses when sat in front of TV so could the more expensive one with full browser capability meet her general web browsing needs?  I guess she may not be able to watch TV at same time as browsing - though maybe the TV supports both simultaneously.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest, never used the browser on my own TV so cant really comment on how easy it is to use. Use all the other features as well as connection to a NAS in a remote location for streaming. 
As for size, older TVs tended to have thicker bezels and so cabinets were larger by aome margin. A 40" with a narrow bezel wont be much larger than an old style (LCD / early LED) 34 - 36".


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 13, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			To be honest, never used the browser on my own TV so cant really comment on how easy it is to use. Use all the other features as well as connection to a NAS in a remote location for streaming. 
As for size, older TVs tended to have thicker bezels and so cabinets were larger by aome margin. A 40" with a narrow bezel wont be much larger than an old style (LCD / early LED) 34 - 36".
		
Click to expand...

OK thanks -  I'll investigate the web browsing as that could be an answer to a great frustration she suffers from (other then being stuck with me)

I'm guessing the bezel is the 'frame'.  Our current 32" one is 36.5" corner to corner and in the alcove we have the TV we could go to 40" corner to corner but that's about it.


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 13, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			OK thanks -  I'll investigate the web browsing as that could be an answer to a great frustration she suffers from (other then being stuck with me)

I'm guessing the bezel is the 'frame'.  Our current 32" one is 36.5" corner to corner and in the alcove we have the TV we could go to 40" corner to corner but that's about it.
		
Click to expand...

Yes the bezel is the plastic (sometimes metal) surround or frame.
My Viera is a 50" and is 51" dead on corner to corner including bezel. 
Got an old LG 32" that has a wide bezel and measures a huge 38" corner to corner. 3.5" of plastic basically either end.


----------



## c1973 (Oct 13, 2015)

Assuming that it will work the same as the 50" then yes you can watch telly while browsing (small screen in corner). 

I'd get a wireless keyboard hooked up though as the one drawback for browsing the web through the telly is the 'on-screen' keyboard. It's a case of using the arrow keys to move around from letter to letter. 
Not a big deal for me, as I only use it for You Tube music vids and Netflix, but might be worth considering.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 14, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Assuming that it will work the same as the 50" then yes you can watch telly while browsing (small screen in corner). 

I'd get a wireless keyboard hooked up though as the one drawback for browsing the web through the telly is the 'on-screen' keyboard. It's a case of using the arrow keys to move around from letter to letter. 
Not a big deal for me, as I only use it for You Tube music vids and Netflix, but might be worth considering.
		
Click to expand...

Same as browsing through my DVD player then - and I really don't get on very well with that and my wife would hate it.  Anyway thanks for that guidance sir!


----------



## Midnight (Oct 16, 2015)

I known  nothing about tvs or soundbars. Just wondering what  could  i get with a budget of about Â£500.  Basically  tv in front  room which is a 32 inch one is on way out. Want something which is  good with the hd channels and also good for the PS4. 

Can anyone suggest  anything apart from save more money. 

Cheers

Midnight. ..


----------



## c1973 (Oct 16, 2015)

http://www.tesco.com/direct/panason...reeview-hd-silver/521-4457.prd?skuId=521-4457

Â£550.00 for a 50" screen?

Or

http://www.tesco.com/direct/panason...iew-hd/740-9004.prd?pageLevel=&skuId=740-9004

48" for Â£359.00


----------



## Midnight (Oct 17, 2015)

c1973 said:



http://www.tesco.com/direct/panason...reeview-hd-silver/521-4457.prd?skuId=521-4457

Â£550.00 for a 50" screen?

Or

http://www.tesco.com/direct/panason...iew-hd/740-9004.prd?pageLevel=&skuId=740-9004

48" for Â£359.00
		
Click to expand...

Thanks I will have a look at them.


----------



## Doris (Oct 17, 2015)

The best thing I've done to my TV is to calibrate it properly.

You can download the software from the avforums site, stick it on a USB stick or stream it from the computer and follow the instructions. Both my father and FiL can't believe the picture on my 40inch samsung  TV compared to their 4k Sonys. Calibrating their tv's is on my todo list!


----------



## tugglesf239 (Oct 18, 2015)

Hope nobody minds my hijacking this thread.

I am on the look out for a 55" plus Smart TV. Not sure if i need 4k or anything just yet and was hoping to get a state of the art standard HD model. Reasoning being that i will save a big premium by not buying the latest tech.

Looking for a discrete sound bar too and have a budget of around 800 for both.

Anyone have any recommendations?

Ta!


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 18, 2015)

tugglesf239 said:



			Hope nobody minds my hijacking this thread.

I am on the look out for a 55" plus Smart TV. Not sure if i need 4k or anything just yet and was hoping to get a state of the art standard HD model. Reasoning being that i will save a big premium by not buying the latest tech.

Looking for a discrete sound bar too and have a budget of around 800 for both.

Anyone have any recommendations?

Ta!
		
Click to expand...

State of the art and not latest tech don't really tie up. State of the art is SUHD curved with all the bells and whistles.
You will pick up a decent 55" smart 1080p HD unit for around the Â£450 - Â£550 mark no bother and a reasonable discrete soundbar or soundbase for a couple of hundred.

Personally I use Richer Sounds due to excellent service and knowledge, prices are also good. They had a LG 55" smart for Â£499 recently.


----------



## splashtryagain (Oct 18, 2015)

Curved tv is only great and wonderful if you live on your own, looks downright odd from outside the viewing angles suggested IMO  - or stack your furniture up and have multi storey viewing!
Get a nice flat hd screen by samsung or Panasonic look on avforums for some settings and enjoy - richer sounds are a good bet as has been stated. For gods sake don't buy any mumbo jumbo cables either.
I still mourn the demise of plasma...... State of art is oled or nano crystal, one looks fabulous (although billy no mate curvy) the other has really small crystals.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Oct 18, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			State of the art and not latest tech don't really tie up. .
		
Click to expand...

A very good point actually. It makes no sense reading it back 

I suppose what i meant is i would like an absolute bad boy non 4k model.


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 19, 2015)

tugglesf239 said:



			A very good point actually. It makes no sense reading it back 

I suppose what i meant is i would like an absolute bad boy non 4k model.
		
Click to expand...

I'd be looking at something like this http://m.richersounds.com/#!/product/PANA-TX50AS650

Great price. 50" is plenty big for most rooms. 
Lots left over for a soundbase/soundbar as well.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Oct 19, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			I'd be looking at something like this http://m.richersounds.com/#!/product/PANA-TX50AS650

Great price. 50" is plenty big for most rooms. 
Lots left over for a soundbase/soundbar as well.
		
Click to expand...

Ive just splashed the cash on this

http://ao.com/product/55lf580v-lg-tv-silver-35703-108.aspx

and got myself one of these

http://www.pcworld.co.uk/gbuk/tv-dv...ray-dvd-wireless-soundstage-10122458-pdt.html

managed to price match and got the TV for Â£640 and the sound base / blu ray player for Â£220 

So just over budget by have saved a good few quid on the TV. 

Just what i wanted. Big and a recent 2015 model and a nice discrete sound base.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 20, 2015)

At a slight tangent - with all the talk of 55" screens - what size of rooms do you guys have?  Not kidding - if I had a 55" screen in my 1918 semi you'd hardly be able to get in the room (my front room is 12' square ignoring a wee bay window).  It would certainly completely dominate the room.  I'm wondering if - in such a 'small' room - a 55" TV is actually too big - in that you would be too close to it?


----------



## tugglesf239 (Oct 20, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			At a slight tangent - with all the talk of 55" screens - what size of rooms do you guys have?  Not kidding - if I had a 55" screen in my 1918 semi you'd hardly be able to get in the room (my front room is 12' square ignoring a wee bay window).  It would certainly completely dominate the room.  I'm wondering if - in such a 'small' room - a 55" TV is actually too big - in that you would be too close to it?
		
Click to expand...

Currently in a 2 bed terrace house build circa 1914 and my current 32" Sony looks pretty large. I'm moving house in 3 weeks though (3 weeks after my Mrs gave birth to my second baby girl....




) to a much, much larger house with a very large living room. 

I agree though. Some of the TV's on my current street basically block out any natural light through the window. Looks terrible and would probably burn out the retina of the inhabitants.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 20, 2015)

I haven't got a massive living room by any stretch of the imagination, but by placing the television tight up against the wall so that it looks as if it's hanging there, my 49" is the perfect size.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 20, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I haven't got a massive living room by any stretch of the imagination, but by placing the television tight up against the wall so that it looks as if it's hanging there, my 49" is the perfect size.
		
Click to expand...

Same, i think once hung on the wall well, a big TV kind of shrinks. If its on a stand it seems to be much bigger. I went one step further and removed all the associated clutter (Sky box, dvd etc etc) so on a plain wall i just have the TV, no wires. nothing under it, looks reet smart!


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 20, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Same, i think once hung on the wall well, a big TV kind of shrinks. If its on a stand it seems to be much bigger. I went one step further and removed all the associated clutter (Sky box, dvd etc etc) so on a plain wall i just have the TV, no wires. nothing under it, looks reet smart!
		
Click to expand...


What does help is having a television with a nice thin bezel.
Prior to my current Sony I had a Panasonic which had a really thick bezel, especially along the bottom where the speakers sat.
I passed it on to my daughter and whenever I go round to visit her I can't get over how massive the television looks, although it is only the same size as mine.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 20, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I haven't got a massive living room by any stretch of the imagination, but by placing the television tight up against the wall so that it looks as if it's hanging there, my 49" is the perfect size.
		
Click to expand...

Though what sort of size of room you got it in.  'Not massive' could be twice the size of mine 

And on the point of room size vs screen size - is there an optimal minimal viewing distance for large screens that might render have a large 55" screen rather pointless.  Also bezel on current TV is 2" all round - so pretty wide compared with new screens.  having to build a case here that I can use to persuade my wife - who hates the idea of a TV dominating a room - and actually just won't have it.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 20, 2015)

I think our living room is about 12 x 14


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 20, 2015)

View attachment 17271
This is my 55inch Panasonic , the wall is 5 metres wide x 2.4 metres high, the room is 5 x 6.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 20, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



View attachment 17271
This is my 55inch Panasonic , the wall is 5 metres wide x 2.4 metres high, the room is 5 x 6.
		
Click to expand...

Nice!

Here is my 46" with all the junk below backed off to the downstairs loo (AKA the tech cupboard!)




Please excuse the socks.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 20, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



View attachment 17271
This is my 55inch Panasonic , the wall is 5 metres wide x 2.4 metres high, the room is 5 x 6.
		
Click to expand...

Very nice - I'd be OK with that but I doubt my wife would.  That said - I will show her the photo as I know that she will give your room a big tick in the box in all respects - other than maybe the TV.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 20, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Nice!

Here is my 46" with all the junk below backed off to the downstairs loo (AKA the tech cupboard!)

View attachment 17272


Please excuse the socks.
		
Click to expand...

Again - I will show her this as I am sure that it is not what she'd expect.  Keep it up lads - this is feeling positive (well it is for me)


----------



## Rooter (Oct 20, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Again - I will show her this as I am sure that it is not what she'd expect.  Keep it up lads - this is feeling positive (well it is for me)
		
Click to expand...

The Socks were from Next Hugh, were part of a 4 pack, I have pink, blue and green too!


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 20, 2015)

View attachment 17273
This is my 42 inch Panasonic on a 5x2.4 metre wall


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 20, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



View attachment 17273
This is my 42 inch Panasonic on a 5x2.4 metre wall
		
Click to expand...

And so Her Determinant has had a look at all pics - and didn't say 'oh no - we couldn't have that'  So game on!


----------



## c1973 (Oct 20, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



View attachment 17271
This is my 55inch Panasonic , the wall is 5 metres wide x 2.4 metres high, the room is 5 x 6.
		
Click to expand...


Hmmmm,  looks like one of the new builds just off the M74 to me.   


Nice set up btw.


----------



## c1973 (Oct 20, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



View attachment 17273
This is my 42 inch Panasonic on a 5x2.4 metre wall
		
Click to expand...

Hmmmm.   Maybe not one of the new builds off the M74.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 20, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Hmmmm,  looks like one of the new builds just off the M74 to me.   


Nice set up btw. 

Click to expand...

Nope , they're about 30 years old, that's a 50 sq metre extension i added about 15 years ago.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 20, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And so Her Determinant has had a look at all pics - and didn't say 'oh no - we couldn't have that'  So game on!
		
Click to expand...

You can thank me later :whoo::thup:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 20, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			You can thank me later :whoo::thup:
		
Click to expand...

Well whit do you know - she's bitten!  Now got to keep her hooked and reel her in.  Her main question now is how we get our Sky Box into the back room - it's currently in the front.  Will have to have a play as I don't want to have to be routing a cable or cables from front to back of house.  Might even be able to go for a 50"er but 4K Ultra HD - dunno.

Cheers :thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 20, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Well whit do you know - she's bitten!  Now got to keep her hooked and reel her in.  Her main question now is how we get our Sky Box into the back room - it's currently in the front.  Will have to have a play as I don't want to have to be routing a cable or cables from front to back of house.  Might even be able to go for a 50"er but 4K Ultra HD - dunno.

Cheers :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I think you can get some kind magic eye from Sky.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 21, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			I think you can get some kind magic eye from Sky.
		
Click to expand...

I'll look into the magic eye - at first reading it seems that I'd have top have a co-axial running from my back room to the Sky Box in the front room - and that might be difficult as getting it under floor boards not that straightforward.

Also - daft question but to be asked in any case.

I fancy a sound box also - but it wouldn't be able to sit directly under the TV,  Instead I'd have to have it sitting in an alcove to the side of the chimney breast where I'd have the TV mounted (maybe 3ft laterally centre of TV to centre of sound box).  Will that sound weird - or should it be OK?


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 21, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I'll look into the magic eye - at first reading it seems that I'd have top have a co-axial running from my back room to the Sky Box in the front room - and that might be difficult as getting it under floor boards not that straightforward.

Also - daft question but to be asked in any case.

I fancy a sound box also - but it wouldn't be able to sit directly under the TV,  Instead I'd have to have it sitting in an alcove to the side of the chimney breast where I'd have the TV mounted (maybe 3ft laterally centre of TV to centre of sound box).  Will that sound weird - or should it be OK?
		
Click to expand...

Better ask the experts, I too would like a wireless sound bar fitted away from the TV, in my larger room. 

I'll watch the replies with interest:thup:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 21, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			Better ask the experts, I too would like a wireless sound bar fitted away from the TV, in my larger room. 

I'll watch the replies with interest:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure that I came across a wireless soundbox yesterday...

I'm guessing the sound won't be too weird as I currently have my TV connected to my amp and the speakers are on a wall side-on to the TV - effectively almost behind as you watch.   So I keep the TV volume on low - but sufficient that there is sound coming fro the 'right' direction (from the TV) backed up by my speakers.  So having a soundbox laterally displaced I'm guessing will hardly be noticeable in the surround-sound scheme of things.

btw - my Mrs asked this morning when we are going to buy this new TV   Her rationale for getting the TV is not quite the same as mine.  She thinks having a new wall-mounted flat screen will complement our completely refurbished back room and make it look more modern (in a period house) - and she wants that _look _for when we come to sell.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 21, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I'm sure that I came across a wireless soundbox yesterday...

I'm guessing the sound won't be too weird as I currently have my TV connected to my amp and the speakers are on a wall side-on to the TV - effectively almost behind as you watch.   So I keep the TV volume on low - but sufficient that there is sound coming fro the 'right' direction (from the TV) backed up by my speakers.  So having a soundbox laterally displaced I'm guessing will hardly be noticeable in the surround-sound scheme of things.

btw - my Mrs asked this morning when we are going to buy this new TV   Her rationale for getting the TV is not quite the same as mine.  She thinks having a new wall-mounted flat screen will complement our completely refurbished back room and make it look more modern (in a period house) - and she wants that _look _for when we come to sell.
		
Click to expand...

They're all the same :smirk:


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 21, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I'll look into the magic eye - at first reading it seems that I'd have top have a co-axial running from my back room to the Sky Box in the front room - and that might be difficult as getting it under floor boards not that straightforward.

Also - daft question but to be asked in any case.

I fancy a sound box also - but it wouldn't be able to sit directly under the TV,  Instead I'd have to have it sitting in an alcove to the side of the chimney breast where I'd have the TV mounted (maybe 3ft laterally centre of TV to centre of sound box).  Will that sound weird - or should it be OK?
		
Click to expand...

Personslly I wouldnt have a sound source (especially a single unit providing stereo sound or better) off to the side. This will create a weird audio visual disconnect IMO.
The resson speakers 3 or 4 feet away work is that you generally have one either side that provide balance. 
I would suggest a soundbar and wall mounting it under the TV centrally as this will sound much better.

I did this for the in laws as they had a soundbar sitting on a unit below the wall mounted TV but maybe a foot offset due to a radiator and it sounded odd. 
Now 4"under the TV wall mounted with cable wrap around the cables to masque them and it looks and sounds much, much better. 
A decent sound bar wont be much different to a sound base IMO.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 21, 2015)

Change of mind going on.  My Better-Obeyed (after conflab with best friend) has decided that she doesn't want TV wall-mounted as we've just had the room walls re-plastered and doesn't want them disturbed in any way - so running a conduit out of the question - and she won't have unsightly cables.  Alternative is to have new TV on a sideboard - which means we could have TV sitting on top of a soundbox - assuming a sound box can take the weight of a TV?  Or sound bar sitting in front of the TV stand - which feels a better option given sound from a Â£250-Â£300 soundbar is going to be similar that from a sound box costing the same.


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 21, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Change of mind going on.  My Better-Obeyed (after conflab with best friend) has decided that she doesn't want TV wall-mounted as we've just had the room walls re-plastered and doesn't want them disturbed in any way - so running a conduit out of the question - and she won't have unsightly cables.  Alternative is to have new TV on a sideboard - which means we could have TV sitting on top of a soundbox - assuming a sound box can take the weight of a TV?  Or sound bar sitting in front of the TV stand - which feels a better option given sound from a Â£250-Â£300 soundbar is going to be similar that from a sound box costing the same.
		
Click to expand...

What about something like this http://www.tesco.com/direct/avf-aff...walnut/382-2194.prd?pageLevel=&skuId=382-2194

Or something on that theme of a tall stand designed to make it look sort of wall wounted (height wise) but without the wall drill holes.
Also shelves for AV units. There are some that have mounts in the riser for soundbars etc.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 21, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			What about something like this http://www.tesco.com/direct/avf-aff...walnut/382-2194.prd?pageLevel=&skuId=382-2194

Or something on that theme of a tall stand designed to make it look sort of wall wounted (height wise) but without the wall drill holes.
Also shelves for AV units. There are some that have mounts in the riser for soundbars etc.
		
Click to expand...

The main issue was the cabling.  A stand wouldn't work (nice idea though) as the original spot for wall-mounting was over a feature period fireplace (not in use).

Besides - OHs friend commented that above the fireplace position was opposite the door into the room - and you don't want to be going into a room looking straight at the TV - I can get that.  So standing it on the sideboard we have in the room (no point in wall mounting it above the sideboard - when the height of the sideboard is right) works.  And then no issue with soundbox (TV on top) or soundbar (in front of TV) not being centred with the TV and all cabling hidden behind sideboard.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 21, 2015)

So in striking while the iron is hot - I'm off to Currys/PC World right now to have an initial investigate to get a feel for things and a look at bigger TVs.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 21, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			So in striking while the iron is hot - I'm off to Currys/PC World right now to have an initial investigate to get a feel for things and a look at bigger TVs.
		
Click to expand...

:whoo:


----------



## c1973 (Oct 21, 2015)

If you go for a soundbar make sure to check it will not block out the bottom of your new tv. The newer ones seem to have a much lower profile (maybe 2" stands). Some soundbars I looked at actually blocked a tiny bit of the bottom of the screen when placed in front of the tv (not an issue if wall mounted though), might not be an issue for you but it was very off puting for me. 

You wouldn't have that issue with a soundbase (which will take the weight of your tv...but again, check). 


As Greig says, I'd avoid having my sound source to the side of the tv. 

Happy hunting.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 22, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Never got to Currys/PCW - Mrs decided I had some shelves to paint... (allowing me to go this weekend)


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 22, 2015)

c1973 said:



			If you go for a soundbar make sure to check it will not block out the bottom of your new tv. The newer ones seem to have a much lower profile (maybe 2" stands). Some soundbars I looked at actually blocked a tiny bit of the bottom of the screen when placed in front of the tv (not an issue if wall mounted though), might not be an issue for you but it was very off puting for me. 

You wouldn't have that issue with a soundbase (which will take the weight of your tv...but again, check). 


As Greig says, I'd avoid having my sound source to the side of the tv. 

Happy hunting. 

Click to expand...

Thanks for that.  I'd not thought about some soundbars being of a size that sitting in front of the TYV they block bottom of the screen.  Thinking more likely to go soundbox route with TV on top.  

On 'silly' thing I have been wondering about when screens are wall mounted.  Many seem to have them mounted quite high on the wall - and way above eye-level when sitting viewing.  Don't you feel you are looking up all the time?

Also we have had our bathroom refurbishment finished this morning and Mrs is feeling really good about it.  This positivity increases the likelihood that I'll be allowed to spend money on a TV and Soundbar/box.  Yes - I know.  You;d think the two wouldn;t be linked - however in the minds of...'


----------

